# Lost your Windows serial key?



## readermaniax (Nov 10, 2005)

If for some reason you lost your Windows serial number, you can recover it using several methods. You can use Magical Jelly Bean or you can use this Windows tip to do it yourself. First you need to go into the command prompt by going to Start->Run and type in command. If you can not start up Windows and want to reinstall, you can still retrieve this information if you need it. Just boot with your Windows bootdisk (with or without CD-ROM support) and type in command. Just don't format it before retrieving the serial number.

Type in the following for Windows 95:
C:\Windows\Command\Find /I "ProductId" c:\windows\system.dat

Type in the following for Windows 95/ME:
C:\Windows\Command\Find /I "ProductKey" C:\Windows\System.dat

The line that will show up is the following:
ProductKey XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX
All those Xs are the actual Windows serial number. Write this down on a paper or on the Windows CD.


----------



## alib_i (Nov 12, 2005)

just something to add ..

there are many small utilities for this too 
the most famous one being ..
Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder ( some ~250KB file )

-----
alibi


----------



## serials (Aug 19, 2006)

Not Working . 
I'm use win XP SP 2.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 23, 2006)

go to www.google.co.in , and search for it u will find ur key


----------



## mariner (Sep 8, 2006)

what about xp.some nice and legal way


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2006)

^^
Use "Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder", "alib_i" has posted it in his above post


----------

